# Do I need a license to shoot squirrels ...



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

on my property? We are being overrun by the pests and i'd like to get rid of a few of them.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Depends on the laws of your state.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Check with your State. Many dont reqirie a license to hunt DURING the season if youre on your own property. To shoot them OUT OF SEASON most will require a "depredation" permit.


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

In LA, if you get caught and prove that they are damaging your agriculture, no liscense necessary. Also, there may be laws about discharge of firearms within XXX feet of a residence. Here it is 500 feet, liscense or not. Also, a liscense here is like $10(???). Safe insurance if you ask me.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Get a license. It doesn't cost that much.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

In New Jersey, a firearm license is $27.50, and you cannot get one without a hunters safety course or prior license. And to renew a license or get the first one, one must have, or fill out a "Child Support Certificate". Landowners and farmers can control squirrels and certain other damaging wildlife except whitetail deer ( permit required) with any legal means one has available.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Yep, check your state laws. Around here I can shoot ground squirrels any day of the week all day long. But tree squirrel has a season. UNless of course they were eating my crops or something.. But Alas I have no crops so cant shoot em out of season ....


----------

